# Final Fantasy lengend in Toronto at FanExpo 2010



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Takashi Amano the artist of the final fantasy series is here!

Link later tonight or google fanexpo ' and check in anime area.

David Cronenberg is at the fanexpo as well so all you trigger fans get your guns signed


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

We arn't allowed to go! D: We'd spend so much money we don't haavveee.. lol Take pics!!!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I think Bumbleboo's going to be there.  
/me chants 'elf elf elf!! '

Yah I will if I can get my camera back. It's on loan right now. 

I'm just dreading the 'steam' sky tunnel and the bloodly heat this year. Going to freeze up some bottles of h20. Too late to start that body water pump cooling systemI've been thinking. This thing creeped up on me so quick and got reminded last min that the convention was on.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> We arn't allowed to go! D: We'd spend so much money we don't haavveee.. lol Take pics!!!


One does not have to spend to enjoy. I take in new ideas as I see different htings and setups. Insipiration comes from everywhere.

As simple as seeing something at a booth that may trigger me to redesign a light housing like how some MTB New Zealander I know of got inspired by fighter jets and designed an ramjet air scoop for his high power (hot) LED's which forced air in without a fan to cool them down when he's riding fast on the trails.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sadly I can't go this year, I don't have enough money.  Next year I will be there with a table though.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bumbleboo said:


> Sadly I can't go this year, I don't have enough money.  Next year I will be there with a table though.


Aww Sat is the best day to go. You know, you don't have to have a table to sell stuff.  Just be well organized in a bag/backpack/rolling suitcase and sell it outside the con or whenever anyone asks you've got product on you.

Heck save on the table for that time and capitialize on the large exposure of the crazy lineups around. BTW one day cost is $35. I'm still trying to find my FF3 USA game + box. Argh...


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Aww Sat is the best day to go. You know, you don't have to have a table to sell stuff.  Just be well organized in a bag/backpack/rolling suitcase and sell it outside the con or whenever anyone asks you've got product on you.
> 
> Heck save on the table for that time and capitialize on the large exposure of the crazy lineups around. BTW one day cost is $35. I'm still trying to find my FF3 USA game + box. Argh...


Yeah, I know. But I can't afford the train fare+ticket fare.  I have to save up for other things!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bumbleboo said:


> Yeah, I know. But I can't afford the train fare+ticket fare.  I have to save up for other things!


Awww.. I'm in the ouch zone as well but only rolls by once a year so I figure I'd bite it and only go Sat. . I used to check out for a weekend thing but many other things took over.

BTW what's the cost of a one way and return pass to Oakville?

Holy smokes... the original Batmobile is there! CHEWIIIIIIIEEEE!!! Wellthe guy that played Chewbecca is there. Not that I'm a Star Wars fan. Never did get into it and more was into Star Trek but still have not watched much of Star Wars at all and fewer of Star Trek other then bits of video here and there for a few mins.

I remember last year they had the Tron display around. Never seen Tron before as well. *sigh* On my ever growing to watch/acquire list.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Awww.. I'm in the ouch zone as well but only rolls by once a year so I figure I'd bite it and only go Sat. . I used to check out for a weekend thing but many other things took over.
> 
> BTW what's the cost of a one way and return pass to Oakville?
> 
> ...


It's $12 bucks, which isn't really a lot but then I'd have to pay for the ticket too! Plus, I always wanna buy art when I go, so... it's pretty much just too tempting.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bumbleboo said:


> It's $12 bucks, which isn't really a lot but then I'd have to pay for the ticket too! Plus, I always wanna buy art when I go, so... it's pretty much just too tempting.


$12 return pass ($6/$6 each way?) or $12 one way? How long is the travel from Oakville to T.O roughly? I've lost contact with a tech friend of mine for many years and he lives up in Oakville. Also because I'm always curious about travel times and new places to explore.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> $12 return pass ($6/$6 each way?) or $12 one way? How long is the travel from Oakville to T.O roughly? I've lost contact with a tech friend of mine for many years and he lives up in Oakville. Also because I'm always curious about travel times and new places to explore.


You can get a daypass for $12.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bumbleboo said:


> You can get a daypass for $12.


Yah but what is the travel time tho?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Yah but what is the travel time tho?


Oh! Sorry, uhmm... I think it's about 40 minutes, I can't remember, I don't go to Toronto too often.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea i know.. I just couldnt afford the tickets myself this year. Just got through a dry forced vay-cay from work. u_u; Next year promise!!!! We'll make it a meet and greet. Heee..


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bumbleboo said:


> Yeah, I know. But I can't afford the train fare+ticket fare.  I have to save up for other things!


I couldve take you there!



BUT I hate Final Fantasy


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I couldve take you there!
> 
> 
> 
> BUT I hate Final Fantasy


I don't like FF anymore either, haha.

It's less the train ticket and more the admission ticket. But I can go next year.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Argh.. about to bail here but can't find my darn FF3 SNES box art. >__<; I pretty much lost interest in FF after FF7 but collected FF8 (opened but played15mins then been in storage since release date) and FF9 (sealed from release date). All I could find was the FF3 USA game and an old issue of Vampire Hunter D from the Animerica magazine I collected back in the day till they stopped producing that magazine.

I see that Amano was at a USA con before but he's one of those people you wanna meet and rarely comes to T.O. If Masamune Shirow -EVER- leaves Japan (slim hope on that one as IIRC he said he did not want to leave Japan) and comes to T.O I'm pulling all stops to meet that guy. Two titles, Ghost in the Shell and Appleseed!  

I think why people don't like Final Fantasy anymore is that they keep pumping out more and more of the titles in what seems like once a year. Yah some character look cute like many of the females but some of the outfits on them are a bit 'WTF!?' to me if they're doing combat in the game. It looks more like a fashion show thing but hey the FF girls past FF9 are sure cute which is probably what gets people to buy it. I still think FF3 USA/FF6 Jap is the best and came out in a time when gaming was not as it seems rushed like now where companies want to push out a game a year it seems. Back then stuff took it's time to come out and good quality games came out with quality stories.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> I think why people don't like Final Fantasy anymore is that they keep pumping out more and more of the titles in what seems like once a year. Yah some character look cute like many of the females *but some of the outfits on them are a bit 'WTF!?*' to me if they're doing combat in the game. It looks more like a fashion show thing but hey the FF girls past FF9 are sure cute which is probably what gets people to buy it. I still think FF3 USA/FF6 Jap is the best and came out in a time when gaming was not as it seems rushed like now where companies want to push out a game a year it seems. Back then stuff took it's time to come out and good quality games came out with quality stories.


Just like Lady GaGa

I don't like their gameplay. It's an action game, I like to run around and do damages and not standing in line waiting to attack.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I think the next comic con, cosplay or whatever the event is, that deal with cute animation, we should have a meet up 

 

I love cosplay :O (better do them before I gets too old ( I am 25))


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea I was Hard core with 7... kinda dribbled off after that. Did disappear into the online for a while..

FF and Res Evil took up most of my time. Heh. :3


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

*Leg pain... >_<;;*



bigfishy said:


> I think the next comic con, cosplay or whatever the event is, that deal with cute animation, we should have a meet up
> 
> 
> 
> I love cosplay :O (better do them before I gets too old ( I am 25))


Sounds good. Always good to go with something that you have more then one thing in interest for easier ice breaking. I just got home at ~1:20am. Oh the leg pain >__<;;

Just turned on the tele and saw some gripe about the line ups. Apparently the pre-paid people were stuck in a long line up while people looking to buy tickets got in faster. One guy on the news comments' seems fishy' refering to my assumption of holding funds and giving tickets but bottle necking pre-paid members when the con has got thier money in advance so those buying tickets now end up getting in right away and the convention getting the cash infusion instantly.

Tho I have heard there was a reason for fire code and that the con was at capacity thus why they closed the skywalk south enterance but WTFF for closing the front doors as well. I got hit with a shock and steam pipe like many others when they had to walk out of the steamy skywalk then only to be greeted after a walk around the corner to find out the frint of the building doors are closed. So what happens? You have to take a huge long honking 'J' shaped walk to the side of the convention center by front street only to find out you have keep walking to the CN Tower area to buy tickets. Good thing I was able to make it in to unwind a bit with a friend of mine.

Well it was true Amano was by random raffle ticket only and when I was wanted to go check out the batmobile it was blocked off so I could not get to that. I did get a bunch of photos. Had an itchy trigger finger. I sniped a few shots of Amano from a distance. Only had 6x optical on me as my Canon S2-IS shutter was stuck (thankfully not damaged but a flaw Canon does not acknowledge as it needs to be lubed) so I could take long range shots.

88 MILES PER HOUR!! FLUXING FLUXING!!!!! Yes that car was there. Also across the street was some huge banner about some jesus radio and a large van with the jesus radio (was in a rush for tickets and did not take pics of that  ) Awesome! The masqurade was always rocks. I'm always floored by the quality , creativity, workmanship, and such of the outfits and skits. Love the replication of things. Didnt buy anything other then seeing what's new and attending the masqurade. One booth is handing out lanyards/baseball cap swag. One day I'll resort my kit and lighten it up a bit. I was humping like 30lbs going in. >__<;;

Bigfishy,

Cosplaying does not have an age cap. Tho make up can do so much to help but younger characters would slowly be phase out for older characters that you can do without looking to out of place. For instance say the Pokemon thing. A 50yr old Pokemon trainer even with make up ould probably be 40yrs old looking but those characters are more for teens.

I always help friends with the cosplaying ideas thing. If send me a pic of you I can help you out. Mascot or characters with a head cover anyone fe/male of any age can do it as youre under some head cover. Tho it would be a good idea to work on some built in fans and water cooling system with a pump so you can incorporate some of the plumbing/pump thing from fish keeping into it 

Cid,

I lost interest after FF7. Well mostly after I found out Aerith died which was a bummer cause she was the best healer and I've heard of rumors about the death of the character was something the game desginer put it at the time as I think he experienced a death in the family or friends then so he wanted to make that aspect more real in the game. She was definately a memorable character. Seeing as I could not get stuff signed by Amano I opped for the next best thing and by luck found some Final Fantasy girls. Woot woot! One of those girls was Terra from FF3 in Amano style. I totally recognized her. She was more then happy to model my FF3 game and was totally amazed over the SNES original cartridge which was cool. Funny how were both at the same part of the game (near the end at Kefka's castle) haha. That made part of my day as they were chill girls.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee I am sorry you didn't get anything signed! D: Awesome about the girls ^^


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> awee I am sorry you didn't get anything signed! D: Awesome about the girls ^^


Well the con and culture is totally different as I feel it at CNAX (Canadian National Anime Expo and most old timers know of that original term before they changed it to Fan Expo). CNAX is -for profit- and they charge for anything they can get out of you. CNAX is more of a corperate trade show feel/culture. I'm not bashing them but just saying. However because of that for profit setup they can pull in some big names like Amano among other names in their cross platform genre convention. They took out video rooms for watching anime releases and doing the charge (IIRC $15ish) to view a movie at a local cinema. However CNAX was my first con so it holds special placing for me as I was there for thier maiden con. I found out and it is quite visually apperant (sp?) that anime is slowly being phased out or shrinking in the con as more gaming/horror is dominating the floor space over the years.

Anime North on the other hand is -not profit- and the culture is different. They have more of a fan feel or as they say 'the love' is how I feel it. Each con pulls in big names but I feel you get more for your money at Anime North. You get a lot of discussion panels, video rooms, OMFG cosplay wrestling (yes, full contact baby! Where else can you see Elmo duke it out and body slam others and such? Muhahah!!), midnight masqurade (think like formal dressed with the hand hold up mask things. Pretty neat), cosplay chess, masqurade, concerts and various other japanese/asian culture related things like the maid cafes. Oh yes not to mention big name guests of honor and voice actors (which CNAX has as well).

Disclaimer: I am affliated with Anime North but do give my views more from a fan view/feel.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Personally I like anime north better, but I wasn't able to go to fan expo this year because I was in a wedding. Good to hear that it was decent.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Found this http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/854623--sci-fi-fans-fume-over-mismanaged-fan-expo

A quote from 4chan which I'll cross post as likely it may be 404'd soon.



> Anonymous 08/31/10(Tue)19:06 No.3494044
> http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/854623--sci-fi-fans-fume-over-mismanaged-fan-expo
> 
> Apparently this is a big enough deal for the press to notice.
> ...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ouch... I just found this.

http://sequential.spiltink.org/2006/07/hobby-star-sinks-to-new-low-it-seems.html


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yikes....... Maybe I'll just go back to hangin at the comic shop. Less drama. LOL


----------

